# Prairie 300 Snorkel



## dhosey (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is one to pick your brains with.... My Son has a Prairie 300 (2002) he is getting braver when we go out and is starting to go deeper (a little too deep last weekend as we sat while his belt dried out) Well I am wanting to snorkel it now. The Airbox and intake on the cvt seems easy enough... the cvt exhaust (2 of them) on the other hand appears to be a little more difficult? Anybody seen a write up on this paticular bike for snorkeling? I plan on doing a write up on this when finished to help out the little M.I.M.B.'ers out there... if they are like my sons they have mud coursing as well...lol.


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

Good luck! You're going to need it.


----------



## dhosey (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice... I will post pics and parts when completed... everything minus the new cus words I make up!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I too make up new swear words when taking on a big project!

Good luck & let us know how it turns out.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I did a snorkel on my previous '99 400 Prarie and a '00 300 Prarie. I can get pics this weekend of either if you need them.

The belt exhaust I did in 2" PVC off the right hand hole and capped the smaller hole. Still had plenty of breathing room and never got the belt hot. I cut a hole in the rear fender and ran the pipe across the CVT cover in the dip it has and just below the shifter. From there it was easy to run up in the center. Was nicely tucked out the way and had rubber couplings on each end for easy access to the CVT cover. For the other two I ran 1 1/2" on each side. Ended up looking good and never gave me any trouble.

Feel free to shoot me a PM with any questions and I will gladly give what advice I can.


----------



## dhosey (Aug 29, 2011)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> I did a snorkel on my previous '99 400 Prarie and a '00 300 Prarie. I can get pics this weekend of either if you need them.
> 
> The belt exhaust I did in 2" PVC off the right hand hole and capped the smaller hole. Still had plenty of breathing room and never got the belt hot. I cut a hole in the rear fender and ran the pipe across the CVT cover in the dip it has and just below the shifter. From there it was easy to run up in the center. Was nicely tucked out the way and had rubber couplings on each end for easy access to the CVT cover. For the other two I ran 1 1/2" on each side. Ended up looking good and never gave me any trouble.
> 
> Feel free to shoot me a PM with any questions and I will gladly give what advice I can.


I would greatly appreciate some pictures... I think I have an Idea of what I am going to do but all ideas are welcome and appreciated to morph all together and come up with a great idea.... I will post a complete write up once I get it done ... My son is pummped he says he cant wait to make the handlebars dissapeear.


----------



## dhosey (Aug 29, 2011)

Getting into it tonight!... Fingers crossed and and shaved head as not to pull my hair out...


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

dhosey said:


> I would greatly appreciate some pictures... I think I have an Idea of what I am going to do but all ideas are welcome and appreciated to morph all together and come up with a great idea.... I will post a complete write up once I get it done ... My son is pummped he says he cant wait to make the handlebars dissapeear.


I'll grab you some pics this weekend if you still need them. If you make a write up I will contribute what I can and make it as good as we can for anyone else looking to do this. Had I known about MIMB when I first did these I would have done one myself then.

A note on the carb intake. Don't remove the original plastic piece off the box that runs near the pod. If you try and replace the whole thing you will have to rejet the carb. What I recommend is cutting the top of the original pipe off where it makes a 90* turn backwards. This allows you to just put a 1 1/2" rubber coupling on it and extend it up. This keeps the air flow just about exactly stock and carb changes are needed.


----------



## wlmangham (Apr 5, 2012)

*snorkel kit*

Hello i am new to the site! i just bought a 2000 prairie 300 and was wanting to put a snorkel kit on it. If you could please help me out by sending me some pics of your finished work!
thanks Luke


----------



## redbullbc (Jun 6, 2011)

*got what you need*

well i will be glad to help snorkeled mine 1 year ago and i thought how in the heck but i will post pics and tell you what you need


----------



## bighoss44 (May 20, 2013)

i would like pics i have a 400 4x4 i want to snorkel


----------



## dwb288 (May 16, 2014)

I know this is an old post but I recently got a 02 300 4x4 and am looking for a little guidance in making a snorkel for it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## noahspry (Aug 19, 2014)

hay i just got a 300 and want to snorkel it could you please send me pics of what you did that would be great.


----------



## westislandrifle (Aug 30, 2014)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> I'll grab you some pics this weekend if you still need them. If you make a write up I will contribute what I can and make it as good as we can for anyone else looking to do this. Had I known about MIMB when I first did these I would have done one myself then.
> 
> A note on the carb intake. Don't remove the original plastic piece off the box that runs near the pod. If you try and replace the whole thing you will have to rejet the carb. What I recommend is cutting the top of the original pipe off where it makes a 90* turn backwards. This allows you to just put a 1 1/2" rubber coupling on it and extend it up. This keeps the air flow just about exactly stock and carb changes are needed.



i too would like some pics i have a 2000 kvf 400 4X4 i want to snorkel spring time here can get real deep with all the melting snow and all ( canada)


----------



## prairie400man (Mar 28, 2015)

does anybody have these pictures of snorkeling there prairie 400? if so please email me them asap


----------



## Mudder_22 (May 28, 2016)

I got any pics of it


----------



## Mudder_22 (May 28, 2016)

Meant you


----------



## JDMjake (Jul 15, 2021)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> I did a snorkel on my previous '99 400 Prarie and a '00 300 Prarie. I can get pics this weekend of either if you need them.
> 
> The belt exhaust I did in 2" PVC off the right hand hole and capped the smaller hole. Still had plenty of breathing room and never got the belt hot. I cut a hole in the rear fender and ran the pipe across the CVT cover in the dip it has and just below the shifter. From there it was easy to run up in the center. Was nicely tucked out the way and had rubber couplings on each end for easy access to the CVT cover. For the other two I ran 1 1/2" on each side. Ended up looking good and never gave me any trouble.
> 
> Feel free to shoot me a PM with any questions and I will gladly give what advice I can.


Hey I know this is a dead topic. But I'm looking for pictures of what you guys did. I need to do this on mine. I almost drowned mine yesterday


----------

